# Mise à jour 10.5.8 veut pas se faire



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (9 Décembre 2012)

Avé la team, ceux qui vont migrer te saluent.... :rateau: Dans l'attente de recevoir mon DVD du 10.5.x, je me suis fait les yeux chez un pote, aussi quiche que moi dans le monde Apple d'ailleurs, lequel dit pote installait sur le même iBook G4 14" le Mac Os X 10.5.X Léopard.
L'installation s'est passée comme un charme (nous avions coché l'option d'effacement total disque et réinstallation complète). Insérer DVD, redémarrer, "boing", tenir touche "c" enfoncée et attendre boot sur DVD. Suivre les instructions à l'écran, so-easy-fingers-in-the-nose !!
Quand tout a été configuré, touchpad compris, nous lançons iTunes. refus à la raison que Quicktime 7.X ou supérieur pas installé. Okkkééé! Téléchargement, install, configuration: ça roule ma poule. Re-test iTunes: taddaaaaaaa!!! It work fine!!
Là, le léopard din li bouc l'est deviendu désagréable, un message s'est affiché avec demande de mettre à jour les programmes suivants: Front Row 2.1.7 et Mac OS X combiné 10.5.8. OOkkkéééé!!! On laisse faire pi Front Row installé, Léopard amélioré se lance, message "votre ordinateur doit redémarrer pour installer la mise à jour", d'accodac, barre de progression, le HD se triture les clusters, la barre avance de 2 cm puis plus rien. Vu qu'on allait souper, on a laisser faire la bébête tranquille. Après les agapes, retour voir le bouc, stupéfaction, déprimation, agaçation, presque démolition... . On éteint gentiment le bouc avec une délicate coupure violente avec longue pression sur bouton ON/OFF. Redémarrage portable, tout va bien.


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2012)

Conclusion ? Ça n'a pas fonctionné ? Tu as essayé de refaire la MAJ ?


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (9 Décembre 2012)

SUITE: re-re-test iTunes, un message apparaît disant que Safari n'est pas à jour et propose de le mise-à-journer et dans la foulée le 10.5.8 aussi. Même processus que la dernière fois, même message de redémarrage, même avancement de la barre de progression et même blocage pendant d'interminables minutes. On force l'arrêt du bouc après avoir insérer le DVD (on sait jamais), même procédure, même résultat: ça coince.  Enervation, humiliation, extinction avant démolition... .

Pourquoi ça veut pas aller plus loin???? En plus, le DVD il l'a acheté neuf sur eBay, pas de griffe, version universelle et touti-quanti. M'énerve !!! Heeelllp !!!


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2012)

Essaye peut-être de télécharger la mise à jour en dmg depuis le site d'Apple et de l'installer depuis cette image ...


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (11 Décembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Essaye peut-être de télécharger la mise à jour en dmg depuis le site d'Apple et de l'installer depuis cette image ...



Vais lui dire, merci du conseil. Je vous dis quoi dès que c'est essayé.


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (11 Décembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Essaye peut-être de télécharger la mise à jour en dmg depuis le site d'Apple et de l'installer depuis cette image ...



Cool !!! ça a marché nickel  Merci melaure 

Téléchargé l'update 10.5.8 combo léopard sur le site officiel Apple puis lancement de l'installation, c'est assez long mais ça marche. Après l'update, il y a 7 mises à jour de diverses applications, encore patienter et finalement tout s'est bien passé.

Problème résolu donc.


----------



## r e m y (11 Décembre 2012)

Maintenant que t'a vaincu le boss de fin de niveau 10.5, tu vas pas en rester là!

Il te reste plus qu'à passer à 10.6.3 (via le DVD du commerce) et tenter ensuite la mise à jour 10.6.8...

Tu vas voir ces félins sont de plus en plus retords, mais quel plaisir de les dompter un à un!



[Edité] oups.... en relisant ta prose, je réalise qu'on nous compte ici la quête d'un nibouk.
10.5.8 c'est la fin du jeu pour lui.


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> maintenant que t'a vaincu le boss de fin de niveau 10.5, tu vas pas en rester là!



*lol !*


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (15 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> oups.... en relisant ta prose, je réalise qu'on nous compte ici la quête d'un nibouk.
> 10.5.8 c'est la fin du jeu pour lui.



Ouaip, Game Over pour c'te bouc mais j'ai lancé l'iPhone Quest en mode quiche 1° niveau :rateau::casse::bebe:

Pas simple de transférer les contacts d'un Nokia N900 vers iPhone 4S !! Ils sont pas sur la SIM et pas possible de le faire depuis le GSM. Je pense avoir trouvé, reste à vérifier ce que j'ai extrait puis à synchroniser. Si ça intéresse, je peux vous faire un p'tit tuto.


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2012)

Ouaip!  un bon walkthru, ça devrais aider les prochains à passer les premiers niveaux! 
(je sais c'est pas bien de tricher...)


----------



## jellyboy74 (16 Décembre 2012)

Je suis confronté à exactement le même problème ! 

Cette nuit je suis passé de tiger à Léo , nickel malgré une très longue installation puisque je faisais ça par USB . 

Bref , il me propose une maj combiné vers 10.5.8 , bon moi je suis pas chiant j'accepte la proposition ! Et là tout pareil que toi . Je suis allez chopé le dmg mais une fois monté ça me dit que le HDD (disuqe de destination ) ne remplis pas les conditions requises .... (il reste 20 GO ) . 

Est ce que tu peu me donner le lien du dmg que t'as DL s'il te plaît ??? 

Par contre Remy , passer en 10.6 sur un power pc je crois que c'est pas trop possible ??? A moins que vous ayez une astuce ?


Edit : j'ai réussi à trouver le bon DMG et pour l'instant l'installation se fait ! (je croise les doigts ) 

Prochaine étape ??? un SSD ! et oui avec adaptateur IDE !


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (17 Décembre 2012)

Alleluia !!


----------



## jellyboy74 (17 Décembre 2012)

Arrête je suis vert . Installe nickel , je fait les 7 maj , nickel , je me lève j'accroche le fil le portable tombe à plat de la table basse ....... je le reprend , il marche ......une heure après plein de bruits chelou , HDD cassé ! 

Du coup là j'ai mis un HDD de secour (20 GO la misère ! ) mais pour installer Léo faut avoir Tiger ...et j'ai pas Tiger ..... du coup torrent ! 

Va falloir que j'installe Tiger pour upgrade Léo pour réinstaller les maj pour rechanger de HDD plus tard ..... (ssd) . J'ai le droit à un : VDM ?


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (17 Décembre 2012)

:afraid: Baaah !! les nerfs grave quoi !! J'imagine que ton nouveau DD ne sera pas dans les petits chaussons de Papa Noël sinon évidemment que t'aurai attendu d'installer tous les gros chatons direct sur le new one, non? 

Pfff! pas glop pour toi, toutes mes condoléances pour le Dédé qui s'est pris sa rame, RIP :rose::sick: Je compatis ...


----------



## jellyboy74 (17 Décembre 2012)

Merci ! 

Pas glop du tout même puisque j'arrives même pas à faire booter Tiger .... j'ai fait deux clef USB avec deux dmg différents mais rien n'y fait ......


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (18 Décembre 2012)

Essaie de demander un échange sur le forum des fois que quelqu'un(e) veuille restaurer un Macausaure qui ne peut supporter que les 20GB, on sait jamais...


----------



## jellyboy74 (18 Décembre 2012)

lol !

J'ai une transaction en cours de validation .... j'ai proposé un échange de ma xbox + une tablette PC à une vendeur du coin coin qui semble intéressé contre un macbook blanc mid 2010 ! 

Ceci dit je lâche pas l'affaire , je veux absolument réparer mon G4 , je veux qu'il fête ses 10 ans en 2014 ! 

Mais bon pour le moment pas moyen de créer un clef boot de tiger .... et l'hyperdrive redégueule tout ce que je lui donne à bouffer , il veux pas prendre en compte mon lecteur cd externe !


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2012)

Et tu es pas sur Lyon, je suppose .... sinon on se croise aux Gones du Mac, j'ai un lecteur DVD firewire 400 bien pratique pour les vieilles babasses


----------



## jellyboy74 (18 Décembre 2012)

C'est super gentils mais je suis à 15 kms d'annecy dans un petit village en montagne entouré d'une neige aussi blanche qu'elle puisse être ! 

Normalement je fais affaire pour le macbook ce soir . Normalement il devrait y avoir le dvd de 10.5 avec , normalement il doit être compatible ppc/intel , normalement ça devrais le faire ! 





edit 19h36 :

C'est fait !!! j'ai acquis un macbook blanc qui marche très bien (en plus c'est un qwerty je préfère ! ) . Grâce à lui je vais pouvoir recréer un usb boot de tiger et refaire partir mon G4 ! 

Un grand merci pour votre aide les mac !


----------



## didgar (19 Décembre 2012)

Salut !



jellyboy74 a dit:


> pour installer Léo faut avoir Tiger



Ben ........ non !

A+

Didier


----------



## jellyboy74 (19 Décembre 2012)

Bah si puisque je n'ai que l'upgrade de Léo . Donc quand je veux l'installer il me demande d'avoir 10.4 ou ultérieur mais vu que j'ai changé mon hdd je l'ai pas !!!


----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2012)

Y'a pas l'astuce pour aller/venir lors de l'installation qui permet d'activer à nouveau l'install directement sur un nouveau volume ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (19 Décembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Y'a pas l'astuce pour aller/venir lors de l'installation qui permet d'activer à nouveau l'install directement sur un nouveau volume ?



c'est à dire ? 

Si tu peu éxpliquer ca m'intéresse car j'ai vraiment du mal a trouver un 10.4 valable même en torrent !


----------

